# Where our watches are made...



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

The subject of service has been questioned. Please be assured that the same service afforded to Isofrane will also be afforded to Aquadive since both Isofrane and Aquadive share the same corporate culture.

The question of where our watches are made, has been brought up. Below you will find a link to the Aquadive site that will explain where Aquadive watches are made? and why?

Aquadive Watch Company


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bill. I've not seen many watch manufacturers do this before (apart from those that are 100% Swiss / German / Russian / British / etc). Perhaps this is the start of something new?

The 'site states that a decision was taken in 2004. Does this mean that the owners have been planning this launch for over seven years?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Several, yes.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Several, yes.


How did you keep it secret? I'd have been telling everyone. Perhaps that's why I was never recruited when I was at Cambridge...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

In a corporation, whatever type it maybe, it is in their best interests to let the public know when it in company's best interests. I know how hard it is to keep a secret.



Noodlefish said:


> How did you keep it secret? I'd have been telling everyone. Perhaps that's why I was never recruited when I was at Cambridge...


----------



## WORKSIMON (Nov 13, 2007)

Have to say, hats off to Aquadive for their openess about the origins of the watch components and answering the questions pretty much straight away ohhhhh and superb looking watches BTW especially the NOS one b-):-!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

looks very cool, thanks for the heads up:-!


----------

